# WITHOUT_BHYVE causes core dump on i386



## ShelLuser (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi gang,

According to src.conf(5) WITHOUT_BHYVE only affects amd64/amd64. I actually overlooked that part at first and used it anyway because I figured that I didn't need it (too hasty, I know: trying `man bhyve` would have shown me as much).

However, when I set this option in /etc/src.conf the compile crashes:


```
clang++  -O2 -pipe -I/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmipo/../../../contrib/llvm/include
 -I/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmipo/../../../contrib/llvm/tools/clang/include -I/us
r/src/lib/clang/libllvmipo/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Transforms/IPO -I. -I/usr/s
rc/lib/clang/libllvmipo/../../../contrib/llvm/../../lib/clang/include -DLLVM_ON_
UNIX -DLLVM_ON_FREEBSD -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -DNDEBUG -
fno-strict-aliasing -DLLVM_DEFAULT_TARGET_TRIPLE=\"i386-unknown-freebsd10.3\" -D
LLVM_HOST_TRIPLE=\"i386-unknown-freebsd10.3\" -DDEFAULT_SYSROOT=\"/usr/obj/usr/s
rc/tmp\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include  -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -c
 /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmipo/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Transforms/IPO/InlineSi
mple.cpp -o InlineSimple.o
clang++  -O2 -pipe -I/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmipo/../../../contrib/llvm/include
 -I/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmipo/../../../contrib/llvm/tools/clang/include -I/us
r/src/lib/clang/libllvmipo/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Transforms/IPO -I. -I/usr/s
rc/lib/clang/libllvmipo/../../../contrib/llvm/../../lib/clang/include -DLLVM_ON_
UNIX -DLLVM_ON_FREEBSD -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -DNDEBUG -
fno-strict-aliasing -DLLVM_DEFAULT_TARGET_TRIPLE=\"i386-unknown-freebsd10.3\" -D
LLVM_HOST_TRIPLE=\"i386-unknown-freebsd10.3\" -DDEFAULT_SYSROOT=\"/usr/obj/usr/s
rc/tmp\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include  -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -c
 /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmipo/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Transforms/IPO/Inliner.
cpp -o Inliner.o
*** Error code 254

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmipo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/clang
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```
However, if I understood correctly then this shouldn't have made a difference.

Obvious question: am I overlooking something obvious or is something going wrong here?


----------

